# layout boat



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a layout boat this summer was wondering if anybody has any recommendations. Right now I'm leaning towards mighty layout boys super mag. I'm going to be hunting saginaw bay for the most part. I have a 16 foot tender boat. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

You will be able to yank that Super Mag right up in the tender with you for transport.

Only trouble with your plan is the fact that all the ducks left the Bay.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

TO ME:
Supermag= large, spacious, sleeves wet, feel every little wave/chop on back

Bankes= Roomy and long but not nearly as long as the supermag, COMFORTABLE but higher profile/more easily seen.

I have a bad back and find the bankes my favorite of the two by far but many we hunt with take the supermag.

I have little experience with much else except for the MLB standards and I'm too tall/fat to use those easily. FWIW I'm 6'1" and 250#


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

The SuperMag is a solid seaworthy boat. It fits a big man very nice. Everyone has their opinion and there are some other nice boats out now too! Try to take a look a few different boats and buy what fits you the best.


----------



## LoweHusky (Mar 21, 2009)

One thing a lot of people don't take into account is how they are going to transport what they buy. You need to think about how you are going to get the boat to the water and once there how you are going to get it to the hunting spot. Buy a layout boat too big and you have some logistical problems. I am 6'1" 230# and hunt out of a MLB Classic because I needed a smaller layout to fit in my boat blind to the lake and from the launch to the hunting spot. 

The layout is a little tight but I have no problem doing my one hour stints in it without any issue and it is sure a nice little compact but to move around.

Good luck and try them out before you buy so you aren't dissapointed. For example, in my opinion the Banks is a very wet boat as the hunter gets a lot of spray due to its design, but other people love them.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Good point about the transport issue. I have been with more than a few partys that tow the layout, and it takes FOREVER to get setup. I like bankes at least the older ones, as for being seen a can of spray primer workes wonders. Also weight is a issue for taking in and out of tender. As for being "wet" the only time I experianced that was in 4 plus footers last year when we were trying to get that last bird for a 3 man limit.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

I have hunted out of a supermag (serial number 00001) about a dozen times. Very nice boat, but it is LOUD when the waves hit the underside of the apron. It is distracting enough that I would consider not buying one. Also, there is quite a bit of shadow when the apron does not sit in the water. 

I am 6'4 245 lbs, and generally have no problem with a regular size layout boat. A little cramped, but for 30 to 45 minute shifts in the layout, not a problem.


----------



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't have to pull the layout I plan on building a rack on the front end of my boat. My tender is a 16 ft with a 40 HP i think it should handle just about any layout. 
What is the best lay out in your guys opinion. Thanks for all the info so far. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats like a ford vs. chevy debate, but all i will say is you sure see ALOT of mlb's and ufo's for sale saying only used once or twice. I dont like to hunt in anything over 2 ft waves the 6-7 times I was in mlb I got soaked. Bought a banks 3 yrs ago haven't regretted it yet!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

http://lblayoutboats.com/home/big_brother
there slightly heavier then a mlb. but they handle the close hard chop u will experience on the bay way better and there built a hole lot stronger then an mlb. the back rest has an 1.5 in gap in the back so if water comes in over the shield it goes to the floor not down your back then there are 2 groves on each side under your elbows where the water collects then runs to your feet where the floor drops out to a drain plug. mlb are great boats but they dont have all the perks and they dont hide as well as a lake Bonneville.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

T.J. said:


> http://lblayoutboats.com/home/big_brother
> there slightly heavier then a mlb. but they handle the close hard chop u will experience on the bay way better and there built a hole lot stronger then an mlb. the back rest has an 1.5 in gap in the back so if water comes in over the shield it goes to the floor not down your back then there are 2 groves on each side under your elbows where the water collects then runs to your feet where the floor drops out to a drain plug. mlb are great boats but they dont have all the perks and they dont hide as well as a lake Bonneville.


Truth.


----------



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far . Nice to hear from the guys that have used them rather then talking to the dealers. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

You'll find the majority are a fan of what they own. Each person puts varying amounts of research into what they bought and each uses their's a different amount. The trick is to find someone that did a lot of research, has tried various boats and uses the hell out of their boat.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> You'll find the majority are a fan of what they own. Each person put varying amounts of research into what they bought and each uses there's a different amount. The trick is to find someone that did a lot of research, has tried various boats and uses the hell out of their boat.


Didn't you or a buddy buy a boat a couple years ago that you ended up returning and getting a new one after the manufacturer completely redesigned the boat?

TJ and TSS Caddis must be LBLB's Michigan sales reps.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

tonyhomer said:


> Didn't you or a buddy buy a boat a couple years ago that you ended up returning and getting a new one after the manufacturer completely redesigned the boat?
> 
> TJ and TSS Caddis must be LBLB's Michigan sales reps.


You must be thinking of someone else. I know Caddis sold a 2 month LBL to the guy that shot it while hunting out of it...maybe that's what your thinking of??

I know that the guys at LBL asked us for input on their boat, and to their credit took that advice and added a matter of a few inches to the rear combing and narrowed the foot box an inch or so, all in an effort to try and build the "perfect" layout and satisfy customers with impossibly high expectations....but it was hardly a "major redesign". 
It's refreshing to do business with a builder that wants input and tries to produce exactly what their customers want (even if it was only a matter of a few inches)...most builders are complete dicks and are too proud to admit that their boat design is capable of any improvement.
I can say without question that if LBL hadn't made any improvement to their boat, it still would have been 10X better than anything on the market and would have been he only choice to replace the one that got shot.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

tonyhomer said:


> TJ and TSS Caddis must be LBLB's Michigan sales reps.




And here I thought I might have been over the top in the past on my feelings of "Pro Staffs" or being a "Rep", apparently I've been too subtle :lol:

Note to self, one more reason I'm glad I've steered clear of UFO and Tony Homer.:16suspect


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

tonyhomer said:


> Didn't you or a buddy buy a boat a couple years ago that you ended up returning and getting a new one after the manufacturer completely redesigned the boat?
> 
> TJ and TSS Caddis must be LBLB's Michigan sales reps.


no net yet any way.:shhh: the guy asked and i gave my opinion. iv hunted out of many makes and motels. to me the bony boats are the best not just the boat but the customer service...sorry if i hurt your feelings.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

KLR said:


> You must be thinking of someone else. I know Caddis sold a 2 month LBL to the guy that shot it while hunting out of it...maybe that's what your thinking of??
> 
> I know that the guys at LBL asked us for input on their boat, and to their credit took that advice and added a matter of a few inches to the rear combing and narrowed the foot box an inch or so, all in an effort to try and build the "perfect" layout and satisfy customers with impossibly high expectations....but it was hardly a "major redesign".
> It's refreshing to do business with a builder that wants input and tries to produce exactly what their customers want (even if it was only a matter of a few inches)...most builders are complete dicks and are too proud to admit that their boat design is capable of any improvement.
> I can say without question that if LBL hadn't made any improvement to their boat, it still would have been 10X better than anything on the market and would have been he only choice to replace the one that got shot.


WOW someone shot a hole in a layout? Thats scary,

Again I only recall what I read with reguards to the boat and the redesign. But If you think a couple inches is minor why even make the changes? One would assume it was because the boat sat way to high in the front due to the boat being improperly balanced to begin with? would you agree? 
Thats awesome that Tony fixed it to make it better and I would assume anyone new to the business would welcome customer comments regarding there products. 

All I know is everytime there is a layout thread here you 3 are quick to jump right on the threads pimping your LBLB's and thats fine, but let the guy your talking to know your pimping the boat because thats what you use. As Caddiss said you'll find that most guys are fans of the boats they own and may or may not know anything about any of the other options out there. 

I Think Tony's LBLB's look nice, have only seen 1 boat in 3 years and that one was in the back of a truck and one of the original Big Brothers so i can't make a personal judgement on them other than how they look in photo's. I will say im glad to see there starting to get spray shields now.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> And here I thought I might have been over the top in the past on my feelings of "Pro Staffs" or being a "Rep", apparently I've been too subtle :lol:
> 
> Note to self, one more reason I'm glad I've steered clear of UFO and Tony Homer.:16suspect


Do you not own a LBLB? and are not one of the first to jump on every layout boat thread on here regardless of the question and which boats someone is refering about? 

You TJ and KLR are always first to jump on the threads about them. 

I am not here pimping anything or even trying to get involved in this discussion just making the potential buyer aware that you three are all LBLB guys and pimp them every chance you get.:idea:


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

T.J. said:


> no net yet any way.:shhh: the guy asked and i gave my opinion. iv hunted out of many makes and motels. to me the bony boats are the best not just the boat but the customer service...sorry if i hurt your feelings.


Didn't hurt my feelings at all, Just make sure you let these guys know you three are gang banging them and pushing a specific product because thats what you use. Thats all. carry on.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

yea buddy said:


> Thanks for the info so far . Nice to hear from the guys that have used them rather then talking to the dealers.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yea buddy, do yourself a favor and make it a point to talk to the manufacturers of the boats your interested in. I am sure they can find you a customer that is reasonably close for you to personally touch and inspect the layout in question. Most would probably even allow a demo on water. I would NOT buy a layout boat without making sure it works for your needs and style. 

By this I mean, will it fit your tender safely? Is there enough room in it for the hunters who will be using it? Do you like the look and feel of the boat? all these and more can be answered with a short drive to inspect the boats. Trust me when I say if you buy based on what the guys on internet forums tell you it may be an expensive mistake.

Call MLB, Bankes, LBLB's and find some boats close to check out.

BTW yes I build layout boats. And deal with customers on a daily basis and we welcome the calls and questions and the opportunity to work with them and find them a customer boat they can inspect if they request it.

Good Luck and Welcome to the dark side. I'm sure you will find the boat that fits your needs.

Tony


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

tonyhomer said:


> Again I only recall what I read.


No. You said...



tonyhomer said:


> *Didn't you or a buddy buy a boat a couple years ago that you ended up returning and getting a new one after the manufacturer completely redesigned the boat*?


I'm sure you weren't trying to discredit LBL's with the bolded post at all...c'mon, to pretend otherwise is disingenuous at best and just makes you look petty.



tonyhomer said:


> But If you think a couple inches is minor why even make the changes?


You missed the point where I said we have impossibly high standards...for some guys "good enough", is...we were trying for perfection.



tonyhomer said:


> One would assume it was because the boat sat way to high in the front due to the boat being improperly balanced to begin with? would you agree?


No. We wanted the boat longer in the back with the thought it would handle even bigger waves. And it does. The original boat did fine in 2-3'ers...but honestly, 3' was about it's limit.

Caddis took this pic on a dead flat calm day with less than a 6" chop, and 8 or 9 decoys out...I don't think the front of the boat was sticking out of the water, and even if it _was_...








I'm sure youve seen all the photos of dead birds piled up on the boats, so we'll skip those.



tonyhomer said:


> Thats awesome that Tony fixed it to make it better and I would assume anyone new to the business would welcome customer comments regarding there products.


I'd think anyone interested in selling boats would welcome constructive criticism on how to improve their product or service, regardless of how long they've been in business.




tonyhomer said:


> All I know is everytime there is a layout thread here you 3 are quick to jump right on the threads pimping your LBLB's and thats fine, but let the guy your talking to know your pimping the boat because thats what you use. As Caddiss said you'll find that most guys are fans of the boats they own and may or may not know anything about any of the other options out there


And, collectively - we've hunted out of just about every other commercially available boat, maybe I'm crazy but it would seem that we might have some valid input. A guy gets on and asks "what boat should I buy"....I figure, why not try and shorten his learning curve?? Find one post where I've EVER talked trash about a boat...honest reviews about what is good & bad with each, sure. Deliberately talking down any boat??? Show me where...


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

KLR said:


> No. You said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end, That doesn't change the fact that your on here pimping a boat that may not be right for everyone. Obviously it wasn't even right for you until it was remodeled to fit your requirements? Am I not correct?

You ever think that you may be responsible for someone making the wrong decission with your consistent pimping of them? With most things a guy can check them out first hand but How many guys you know thats gonna drive to Utah to check out a layout before they buy it? Obviously you or someone didn't either and after buying it found issues with it and needed enough changes to warrant a replacement, correct?


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

KLR said:


> No. You said...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you weren't trying to discredit LBL's with the bolded post at all...c'mon, to pretend otherwise is disingenuous at best and just makes you look petty.


Not at all simply stating the facts that while you 3 think these boats are the greatest thing since sliced bread that at one point they weren't good enough for you either. 

Clearly proving that pimiping a boat for someone doesn't help the potential buyer out much if it doesnt fit his or her needs. 
And the exact reason why potential buyers should make it a point to personally check out the products there interested in purchasing first hand.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess its useless for me to mention what brand or make I have, because I might be pimping for the boat maker or be accused of being a prostaff member.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

road trips said:


> I guess its useless for me to mention what brand or make I have, because I might be pimping for the boat maker or be accused of being a prostaff member.


:lol:

I know what brand I won't be buying based on the discussion I just read.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Dude for real? Pumping? The question gets asked a lot on here I answer it a lot. its the one thing I got a lot of experience in same with. My answer is the same every time that is all. who wants a UFO now after seeing how petty the owner is on a simple post? Good Lord.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Edited. Can say how stupid I think this is.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

tonyhomer said:


> In the end, That doesn't change the fact that your on here pimping a boat that may not be right for everyone. Obviously it wasn't even right for you until it was remodeled to fit your requirements? Am I not correct?
> 
> You ever think that you may be responsible for someone making the wrong decission with your consistent pimping of them? With most things a guy can check them out first hand but How many guys you know thats gonna drive to Utah to check out a layout before they buy it? Obviously you or someone didn't either and after buying it found issues with it and needed enough changes to warrant a replacement, correct?


I'll type this slowly for you, so you can understand.

The. Original. Boat. Was. Replaced. Because. Some. Non-qual. Shot. It. Had. It. Not. Been. Shot. We. Would. Still. Own. It. I. Flew. All. The. Way. To. Alaska. To. See. A. LBL. And. Knew. Exactly. What. It. Would. Look. Like. When. It. Was. Ordered. I. Was. Also. Confident. The. Builder. Was. Competent. And. Wouldn't. Behave. Like. A. 2. Year. Old.

I. Will. Agree. That. The. LBL. May. Not. Be. The. Best. Boat. For. Every. Application. Some. People. May. Accept. Hunting. From. A. Lesser. Boat. Those. People. Should. Call. You. 

There, for all to see-I recommended that people call Tony Homer of Waterfowl Works, home of the UFO layout boat.


----------



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

If you like your boat pimp it. I'm looking for guys that use them a lot. If you like it or dislike let me know. I have talked to bankes,MLB,lbl, dealers and one local guy near me. So far all think there boat is better then the next guy. In trying to keep my price around 1500$. What splash gaurd do you guys like the clear or gray? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

yea buddy said:


> If you like your boat pimp it. I'm looking for guys that use them a lot. If you like it or dislike let me know. I have talked to bankes,MLB,lbl, dealers and one local guy near me. So far all think there boat is better then the next guy. In trying to keep my price around 1500$. What splash gaurd do you guys like the clear or gray?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I really like the clear it hides better then I thought it would. Brings the profile down a lot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

KLR said:


> No. You said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caddis was never going to keep the first lblb big brother because he didn't like how it rode in rough water. Anytime when we hunted and it was 2' to 3' we were using the mlb supermags. Caddis used the dimensions of my mlb supermag to give to tony to modify the big brother to what it is today. Its pretty funny how my inferior mlb supermag still able to stack birds in the boat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Dahmer said:


> Caddis was never going to keep the first lblb big brother because he didn't like how it rode in rough water. Anytime when we hunted and it was 2' to 3' we were using the mlb supermags. Caddis used the dimensions of my mlb supermag to give to tony to modify the big brother to what it is today. Its pretty funny how my inferior mlb supermag still able to stack birds in the boat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That boat would have never left my garage if it hadn't been shot...fact is I still wanted it even after it was shot. It still didn't have fiberglass splinters and exposed screws hanging out of it like the MLB does.

BTW...you figure out how to read a compass yet?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> Caddis was never going to keep the first lblb big brother because he didn't like how it rode in rough water. Anytime when we hunted and it was 2' to 3' we were using the mlb supermags. Caddis used the dimensions of my mlb supermag to give to tony to modify the big brother to what it is today. Its pretty funny how my inferior mlb supermag still able to stack birds in the boat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I had either you or Mike measure from the back of the MLB cock pit to the stern since I knew the stern needed to be longer so I wanted a reference point. They r not the same measurements. And nothing of the boat is based on the supermag.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

KLR said:


> That boat would have never left my garage if it hadn't been shot...fact is I still wanted it even after it was shot. It still didn't have fiberglass splinters and exposed screws hanging out of it like the MLB does.
> 
> BTW...you figure out how to read a compass yet?


Yeah I can read a compass. Whats your point?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

You know exactly what my point is.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I had either you or Mike measure from the back of the MLB cock pit to the stern since I knew the stern needed to be longer so I wanted a reference point. They r not the same measurements. And nothing of the boat is based on the supermag.


I find that hard to believe when we were talking about what changes need to be made for that boat to ride better. It was all based off of the Supermag design.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

got both boats not a damn thing is similar. super mag is much wider, deeper, the fiber glass is thinner and more flexible. and has a flat floor. the front must ride high because the water seams to run back. its a little easier on the neck because it has a little bit of a higher profile. good lord there all good boats lbl just pays closer attention to detail.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> I find that hard to believe when we were talking about what changes need to be made for that boat to ride better. It was all based off of the Supermag design.


No it wasn't. I believe the only comment was that the MLB takes the waves nicely on the stern and it was probably due to it being longer. Not sure how that could be construed as the boat being designed after the MLB and to be frank I'm not sure what any of this has to do with the OP. No one in this thread has said one bad word about the MLB so I'm not sure what all the chirping is about.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and to think i was passing this post over because it was about fish ducks...this is a good one.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Im in the process of buying a new lake bonneville... never heard anything bad about them. Not being bias but if the guys that hunt every day on this forum love them, it must b alright. Ive never heard anything bad about them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

KLR said:


> You know exactly what my point is.


How does what happened this fall in the U.P. get brought up in this thread. It doesn't have anything to do with what is being discussed here. But I forgot who I'm dealing with. Mr. Ego Jr.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> No it wasn't. I believe the only comment was that the MLB takes the waves nicely on the stern and it was probably due to it being longer. Not sure how that could be construed as the boat being designed after the MLB and to be frank I'm not sure what any of this has to do with the OP. No one in this thread has said one bad word about the MLB so I'm not sure what all the chirping is about.


First off i'm not bad mouthing the LBLB. It's a very well made boat. All i'm saying is that the first model of the big brother was not a rough water boat until the changes were made. I miss spoke when I said it was designed after the supermag I should of said the changes where made to mimic how it rides rough water. I know there not the same boat.


----------



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds like i will be happy with either the supermag or big brother. My tender boat is only good for about 4 or 5 ft waves. Sounds like both boats can handle them. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

Best thing to do is have a demo day.Have someone with a LBLB and a MLB supermag bring them to a certain spot.Set up a day that way people can see them both and try them out.Heck,this past year I bought 3 layouts.A UFO,MLB Classic and a Original Paul Busick layout.Wanted the LBLB really bad.Talked with Tony had everything picked out and even took some advice from TJ and Caddis.Didn't buy it due to the shipping cost.Although I spent that on 3 boats.Finally decided and kept the Busick and sold the other 2.Part of me stills wonder what it would of been to shoot out of the LBLB.Hopefully you buy one boat once and don't do what I did.At the end of the day its a investment!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Dahmer said:


> Caddis was never going to keep the first lblb big brother because he didn't like how it rode in rough water. Anytime when we hunted and it was 2' to 3' we were using the mlb supermags. Caddis used the dimensions of my mlb supermag to give to tony to modify the big brother to what it is today. Its pretty funny how my inferior mlb supermag still able to stack birds in the boat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I hunted with caddis a couple times in that boat in 4 footers. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Guys,

the simple answer is this-

to each their own
what is a plus for some , might be a minus for someone else in their hunting conditions. (be it weight, length, size, cockpit layout).

it's the same here as asking about the best decoy/call/shotgun... or retriever. People like what they like/use.

the more relevant answer to this particular thread is (and you've all heard it before); 
opinions are like (your behind) - everyone's got one.

take the info in, filter it down and use what seems relevant for you in making your next decision.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

T.J. said:


> I hunted with caddis a couple times in that boat in 4 footers.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


4' waves where you are hunting are alot different then 4' waves on the saginaw bay. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the demo idea... Maybe some pointers on safety out there even

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and to think i was passing this post over because it was about fish ducks...this is a good one.



lmao...ditto.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Skip said:


> I like the demo idea... Maybe some pointers on safety out there even
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'll bring a MLB Classic and LBBB if it can happen on Lake St. Clair. I'd like to try some others as well.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dahmer said:


> 4' waves where you are hunting are alot different then 4' waves on the saginaw bay.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yea right 4ft tall and 8ft wide in the trough. There is not many guys brave enough to hunt short 4ft waves. Trust me I've done it as well.

Shooting is impossible, the boat gets beat to death against the tender and your layouts full of water from the waves crashing up against the tender. Not Fun at all with a short width 4ft wave.

But hey bet ya I could hunt a 8ft wave if it was 10ft wide in the trough. Just so it was wide enough not to snag the end of the layout and roll over it. Maybe thats why the LBLB had to be redigned? it wasnt made for waves since they rarely see big waves in Utah.

And to think they would consider using the designs and measurements from one of the CRAP layout boat builders to make theirs work in trule layout hunting conditions? He should be greatfull you guys helped him with the design before someone got killed in them.

Have fun guys. I got more important things to do. If there is a demo days set up for layout testing let me know when and where and I'll make sure there is one of each of our one man boats on display for everyone to test if they would like them to be present. Pointe Moullie would be a great location for such.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

They do get beat up thats y I went from MLB to lblb there built stronger 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

This guy is ridiculous. I feel I got a pair if hairy boys and will shake my fist at angry seas with the best of em. My original lblb hunted anything I wanted to. You boys are a bit over the top and hunt some crazy ****t. I've seen the pics. The lblb needed to be redesigned to handle waves 99% of the guys who own a boat wont see. I could lay in mine for hours. Its a little heavy but that comes with the thicker fiberglass and stouter build. If there's anyone on this forum to listen to on a layout it would be klr, dahmer, caddis, Andy, tj, waxico, and I have prolly missed 1 or 2. Tony just cause u design boats doesn't mean ur not an idiot.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

man it sucks not having a horse in this race...


on a side note...how about them park ducks? bread or frito's?


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Or you could build your own one man and two man for cheaper than these. I wouldn't hunt in four foot waves out of my 22 footer. I have only hunted out of those and a mbl. That was a nice boat but loud.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> man it sucks not having a horse in this race...
> 
> 
> on a side note...how about them park ducks? bread or frito's?


Yeah. Things were a lot better when they were just skanky fish ducks no one cared about. 

I remember when we could just fight over season dates, decoys, dogs, & shot shell speeds....I'm getting all misty with the nostalgia.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> man it sucks not having a horse in this race...
> 
> 
> on a side note...how about them park ducks? bread or frito's?


I could not agree more. Its off season I want to find someones bowl of wheaties!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Park ducks?


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is my layout i built. all wood and weighs in at 115lbs.


----------

